# Phoenician resort



## STEVIE (May 16, 2006)

HI, I know this is not a timeshare, but I have a question regarding this Arizona resort.  I have reserved this resort for next April, using starpoints.  The resort looks really nice, but a friend of mine said I shouldn't stay there because the resort is not kid friendly.  Does anyone know if the Phoenician in Scottsdale is a family friendly resort?  Thanks for any information,Sue


----------



## stevens397 (May 16, 2006)

Sorry, I can't help you but I can certainly redirect you!  You will find much more guidance at www.flyertalk.com.  It has a section of the bulletin board for Starwood Hotels where you can search for whether that has been dealt with or you can post a question and get lots of answers.  Good luck.


----------



## formerhater (May 16, 2006)

stevens397 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I can't help you but I can certainly redirect you!  You will find much more guidance at www.flyertalk.com.  It has a section of the bulletin board for Starwood Hotels where you can search for whether that has been dealt with or you can post a question and get lots of answers.  Good luck.



I second the motion.


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2006)

Also check www.tripadvisor.com - just put the exact hotel name in the search box.  You will get lots of consumer reviews.  It might be even better than FT for your question, because FT leans toward the business traveler.


----------



## Negma (May 16, 2006)

First, great resort. I have stayed there many times without kids but we have always wanted to take them. The pools are great and there are activities for them. The rest ends up being what else you like to do. Clearly a higher end hotel/resort with first class service.


----------



## mj2vacation (May 16, 2006)

They have a kid's program:
http://thephoenician.com/pages/funicians/index.html

Absolutely georgeous resort.  Even made the cover of Starwood's great hotel magazine.


----------

